# ICD-10 Exam



## sara lamb

The exam is timed, but how much time do you get? Does anyone know? I've searched thru the forum but didn't see anything about how long the exam will be...


----------



## emmieg1@yahoo.com

Hello

According to my coding teacher, AAPC has not decided yet if it will be timed or not.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

It will be an online, open book, unproctored exam and it will be timed but at this time we do not yet know how long the exam will be. It is 75 questions and once they questions are determined we will then be able to better assign a time designation to it. We will keep you posted on our website with all details as they come out.


----------



## salpbond

*Is the exam ready to take now*

When will the test be available to take


----------



## pandorarose3

if you read the time line the exam isn't available till October of 2012


----------



## ajudd

I do remember seeing something a while ago in an update about the recert exam.

I remember the 75 questions part.  I do not recall though how much the exam is going to be. And, is that price going to include 2 tries?

I was under the impression it would not be timed, but I hope that if it is timed - we're given at least 3 hours.  I've seen the ICD 10 book, it is large and there are a lot of differences in looking diagnosis codes up


----------



## TJ Long

*icd-10 books*

Do we know when the icd-10 books will be available?


----------



## Pam Brooks

The draft version of the ICD-10 book is available now.  The final version likely won't be available until just before the implementation date, probably mid-2013.


----------



## Susan

ajudd said:


> I do remember seeing something a while ago in an update about the recert exam.
> 
> I remember the 75 questions part.  I do not recall though how much the exam is going to be. And, is that price going to include 2 tries?
> 
> I was under the impression it would not be timed, but I hope that if it is timed - we're given at least 3 hours.  I've seen the ICD 10 book, it is large and there are a lot of differences in looking diagnosis codes up




The proficiency exam will be 75 questions and will be timed.  The time allowed has not been determined until after the exam is created.  The exam will be unproctored, on-line and open resource.  The cost for two attempts is $60.00


----------



## espforu

I am trying to figure out if I need to review A & P for this exam or not.  It appears thta  A & P has been some of the focus on the ICD-10.  Does anyon know?


----------



## eleanora reeves

*Re: Icd-10-cm exam*

Which edition or draft of the ICD-10-CM will be required for the exam? I have 2010 Draft (the complete official draft code set, WHICH I am using right now for practice), however, I know between now and Oct. 2013 there will be more changes and now i am wondering which will be required in 2012 for sitting for the exam? I mean to say I will be taken the exam in 2012 so should I purchase a 2012 ICD-10-CM? 

Hope I have not confused you,

Eleanora Reeves CPC-A


----------



## Alicia Scott

*Books to use*

The Step by Step books by Buck has several chapters on ICD-10. If you can work through those I would assume you would do just fine on the exam. ICD-10 does not appear to be very different, just more specific. Things I am teaching my students are parts of the bones not just the names of the bones. Example:
Epiphysis is the growth plate
Diaphysis is the shaft
metaphysis is the flared part of the the bone
periosteum is the surface of the bone


----------



## CIRCEBCDJ

*Donna Circe CPC*

Hello,

Are we going to be able to take the test in October 2012 based on the Draft Version of the ICD 10 as the final version will not be available until Mid 2013?


----------



## beckiw

I teach coding and anatomy, I received a draft version of ICD-10 to practice with, in anticipation of the addition to our curriculum.  I definitely need to learn more anatomy.  The one that comes to mind was coding for a fracture to the condyle of the ulna.  I had to google it to figure out what that was, definitely more knowledge needed than before!


----------



## Evelyn Kim

For what it is worth, I would recommend doing a refresher on A & P.  From what I understand there is a lot more detail required to code the ICD-10 codes and if it has been awhile since taking a course on A&P a refresher would be wise.  

Personally I have done the course AAPC has put out and found it extremly helpful becuse it has been over 30 years since I took an A&P course.


----------



## Alicia Scott

*Great tool*

We just adopted a new book at the college where I teach coding and with my on-line students at CodingCertification.Org that gives you A&P for coders. It has ICD-10-CM codes. Elsevier puts it out. 
Here are the links to the book description on amazon.

Medical Terminology and Anatomy for ICD-10 Coding $52.75
ISBN-13: 978-1455707744

You know many employers are offering to pay for a course or book so that the coders are ready for ICD-10. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## jlmmcd

*Icd-10 a&p*

I am in the process of taking the online A&P course through the AAPC.  It is extensive and from what I am finding, I would strongly suggest brushing up.


----------



## liny

I'm told 3 hours


----------



## NOMAR

*icd-10 exam*

I think it's 75 questions and you have 3.5 hrs, but this might change


----------



## erjones147

I can confirm that it is 75 questions with 3.5 hours to take it, because I just passed it!! Big load off my mind


----------



## mitchellde

erjones147 said:


> I can confirm that it is 75 questions with 3.5 hours to take it, because I just passed it!! Big load off my mind


How were you able to take the test that is stated as not being offered uyntil Oct 1?  I have tried to pre register for it and it is not available yet.


----------



## erjones147

People who attended a 2-day boot camp got early access


----------



## texancoder01

*ICD10 test*

Did you take it immediately, as part of the Boot Camp?  or did you take it after?

How hard was it?  I'm doing a boot camp in a few weeks, but heard that it is available to take now...as of 10.03.13!   I've taken a class, and I know I have a year to take it, but I'm really freaking out over this.  

Is there a practice test available?

I was SO hoping I would be retired before this became effective...but thanks to factors beyond my control, I need to continue working....and I'm NOT certified through AHIMA...so passing the re-cert test is a must for me.


----------



## erjones147

I took it after; AAPC sent me an access code via email

Do not stress over the test. It is 75 questions in 3.5 hours. The test only has dx codes on it, and it pretty much goes in chapter order. it is not proctored; you can take the test at 2 am on your home computer in your pajamas

As a point of reference, I finished the test in 90 minutes at 95%, and only using the guidelines twice and the internet once. 

Everybody is getting waaaaay too stressed over a test that only measures your reading and rule-out abilities. This ain't the CPC we're talking about, and you most certainly do not need a separate A & P course


----------



## texancoder01

I think its 3.5 hours to take the test.


----------



## mfeltz

Where did you go to take the test?  I have looked all over AAPC's website and can't find it.


----------



## markowitzm@mmri-ny.com

*ICD-10 proficiency test*

They are allowing 3.5 hours to complete the 75 questions.  One of the coders here has taken it and passed.  She said to study for it using the practice proficiency test and you should have not problems at all.  Good luck to all.


----------



## maddismom

So would you recommend taking the AAPC boot camp over others?  It sounds like it was very helpful and I need all the help I can get!


----------



## lp1073

sara lamb said:


> The exam is timed, but how much time do you get? Does anyone know? I've searched thru the forum but didn't see anything about how long the exam will be...



5 hrs 40 min


----------



## lp1073

mfeltz said:


> Where did you go to take the test?  I have looked all over AAPC's website and can't find it.



click on certification, locate an exam, type in your state


----------



## SVarney

maddismom said:


> So would you recommend taking the AAPC boot camp over others?  It sounds like it was very helpful and I need all the help I can get!


I probably would, as they are the ones administering the exam. I would also highly recommend purchasing their practice assessment to get a feel for the questions.


----------



## maddismom

Thanks for the info!


----------



## tniemi1

*ICD 10 Test*

So, the test only has you coding out DX codes?  Is it multiple choice?  Thanks!



erjones147 said:


> I took it after; AAPC sent me an access code via email
> 
> Do not stress over the test. It is 75 questions in 3.5 hours. The test only has dx codes on it, and it pretty much goes in chapter order. it is not proctored; you can take the test at 2 am on your home computer in your pajamas
> 
> As a point of reference, I finished the test in 90 minutes at 95%, and only using the guidelines twice and the internet once.
> 
> Everybody is getting waaaaay too stressed over a test that only measures your reading and rule-out abilities. This ain't the CPC we're talking about, and you most certainly do not need a separate A & P course


----------



## dawnyaleandjake

*Is December 2015 the final?*

I was reading the assessment for the AAPC and it states it must be taken by 12/2015 and in () it says 1 year after ICD-10 has been implemented.  ICD-10 has not been implanted yet......so is 12/2015 the cut off to keep our CPC?


----------



## deenadayalanmuthu@yahoo.com

how to apply for icd10cm examination?


----------



## JZausmer

*Where do I find the diploma*

Hi, I took the test yesterday and passed but I can't find the certificate that states that I passed on either the website where I took the test (blackboard) and on AAPC.com if anyone knows where I can find please let me know.

Also on the people that can't find it. You have to go to the assessment part and chose between timed test or the classes one. Once you have paid that there will be an email that will give you your link and username with password so you can access there.  

I was overwhelmed at first for ICD-10 but honestly its easy just remember to read the guidelines. Do some practice exam stuff or go to a boot camp or take a class ( I did advancedcodingservices.com) and I got the codes down quick. Don't get stressed out its more of the providers needing to better their documentation than it is for us to learn it.


----------

